
Groundbreaking Case May Force  Cambridge Analytica to Reveal Trump Secrets - clebio
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/12/a-groundbreaking-case-may-force-controversial-data-firm-cambridge-analytica-to-reveal-trump-secrets/
======
sharemywin
The US should probably have a law like the UK.

